# Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Geburtstag



## Beppo (19. März 2003)

Moin Harry,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem 3x. Geburtstag und alles Gute, immer ausreichend Sonnenstrahlen beim Biken und ein wenig Schotter unter den Stollen...

Gruß Beppo


----------



## netsrac (19. März 2003)

auch aus dem schönen wf
die herzlichsten glückwünsche ...

gruß carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (19. März 2003)

... die besten Wünsche zu Deinem


----------



## Hattrick (19. März 2003)

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, und immer schön sauber bleiben


----------



## Badehose (19. März 2003)

Auch von Deinem favorisiertem Tourguide die besten Glückwünsche. Dafür, dass Du schon 45 bist, fährst Du aber nicht schlecht 

Badehose


----------



## PrimOChris (19. März 2003)

Alles Gute auch von mir, lieber Rabbit!

Lass Dich reich beschenken, von mir gibt´s nur sowas:


----------



## Mira (19. März 2003)

Auch von mir alles Gute! 
Feier schön!!


----------



## Kaiowana (19. März 2003)

Hallo Harry,
auch von uns ein herzliches Happy Birthday zum Geburtstag.  

Laß Dich heute schön feiern  und bleib auf dem Bike so langsam wie Du (ich bin ja auch nicht schnell) bist (naja, kann man in diesem Alter noch schneller werden?  ).

Viele Grüße
Tine und Kai


----------



## kukuxumusu (19. März 2003)

Moin,


also dann wünsch ich Dir alles Gute und (in Deinem Alter   ---> GESUNDHEIT, hahaha).

NEe, also geniess ma Deinen Tag und hoffe wir machen bald mal wieder eine Tour (diesmal vielleicht ohne Bremsletungsriss...)



Gruss und PROST



BERND


----------



## madbull (19. März 2003)

Mönsch Harry - Kaum geboren und schon über die Mitte hinweg, nicht zu fassen, wa?  

Allet Jute zum Purzeltach ok von mir, wa!

Und schau mal, wo dir noch gratuliert  wird...


----------



## Rabbit (19. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von madbull _
> *Und schau mal, wo dir noch gratuliert  wird...    *


 Und ich dachte, ich wäre die längste Zeit Eisenschwein gewesen 
Na, wenn daß man nicht wieder Ärger gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grip (19. März 2003)

Hey Harry

Alles Gute aus dem Deister... feier schön.

 

Grip


----------



## schlaffi (19. März 2003)

He aus dem Harz kommen auch die besten Geburtstagswünsche

Bleib man schön gesund sonst macht die beste Tour keinen Spass
Also bis Ostern     & auf ein - zwei - drei ..... coole Touren usw


----------



## foxi (19. März 2003)

...


----------



## sketcher (20. März 2003)

Autsch, hab ich doch fast deinen Geburtstag verpasst.

Alles Gute zum Wiegenfest, Harry! 

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld,
sketcher


----------



## Rabbit (20. März 2003)

So, meine Lieben, dann möchte ich mich mal bei euch allen für eure Anteilnahme danken 

Aber seid sicher, ich bleibe euch dennoch länger erhalten als euch lieb ist 
Gruß,  
Harry


----------



## suah1 (20. März 2003)

...oh denn herzliche glückwünschen auch von susanne..und bleib so wie du bist..also pröstchen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Gun-D (24. März 2003)

Hallo Harry,

etwas verspätete Glückwünsche zu Deinem naja!?! Geburtstag.

auf das wir nicht immer die Schlusslichter bilden, oder?
ich bin hart dabei meine Kondition zu verbessern, und Du?

das Wetter ist momentan recht freundlich und einem Ritt durch die Landschaft nicht abgeneigt. Da braucht man sich gar nicht warm an ziehen. 

So, bis die Tage........

von IGD


----------



## RBS (26. März 2003)

Besser spät als nie...

auch von mir natürlich nur die besten Wünsche fürs neue Lebensjahr.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## MrSchnabel (1. April 2003)

Lieber spät als nie. 

Herlichen Glühstrumpf zum Jepurtstach !!!! :]


----------

